# Hot Shot Roach and Ant killer



## Lizziep5656 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I recently found this green, 1 pint glass bottle of Hot Shot bug killer. It had a 7 embossed on the bottom but that was the only thing on the bottom. On the top near the neck of the bottle it had "Hot Shot" embossed on it. There was also a warning label on the back. The thing that I found interesting about the bottle was that even though the label was pretty much gone you could still see the faded remains of the label and what it said; basically it wasn't quite like modern day labels. With this being said, I know this bottle _is NOT_ very old but if someone could tell me a date that'd be great and I also thought it was a nice bottle beside the fact that it _doesn't have much value_.https://www.dropbox.com/s/axpyubwoqmgbh2y/100_9228.jpg?dl=0https://www.dropbox.com/s/hu0m1unmptaqjve/100_9230.jpg?dl=0


----------



## botlguy (Aug 15, 2015)

Elizabeth, the bottle is too generic to date accurately, it could be last half 20th century to today.          Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 16, 2015)

it looks like 1950s to me.


----------

